# Vegan Diet Advice



## The Jogger (25 Sep 2013)

Are there any vegans on here as I am seriously considering starting a plant based diet which is more or less vegan. It might even be a bit stricter as it advocates no oils, no avocados either and not many nuts. Not sure whether to dive straight in or ease into it. It is based on a study by a Dr Esselstyn it is by nature a healthy heart diet.


----------



## fossala (25 Sep 2013)

I'm a vegan, have been for quite a while. I was brought up vegi, ate meat for 5 years after becoming a chef, now a vegan. I still taste food that I cook at work but that is a must too pay my bills.

I don't get why you wouldn't use oils (I guess that would include spreads) and not having nuts on a vegan diet sounds a bit silly. They are a good source of fat and protien.

I also don't see why people go on fad diets, just eat sensibly and excersise.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Have you read any other nutrition based studies? Might be an idea to see what other people have discovered before diving straight into a very limited diet, which will no doubt only make you crave the things you're not allowed (same as most other diets). There are also studies about the effects these diets have and the almost guaranteed failure of such diets, if you want to delve into it a bit further.

Also reading up on the benefits of avocados and nuts is probably a good idea, especially if you exercise a lot.


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Sep 2013)

Fad diet central!!!!!


----------



## fossala (25 Sep 2013)

There is nothing wrong with the vegan diet for ethical reasons, but I wouldn't see why people would do it to be healthy.

I'm very healthy, good muscle mass, fairly low wait (just under 70kg) but it's hard work. I have to make sure every meal is packed full of what you need. IMO nuts are a must.

Have you looked into how you are going to get your calcium (green veg) or protien or ammino acids? I'll help you as much as you need with advise but I couldn't see why someone would use veganism as a diet.


----------



## michaelcycle (25 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> It is based on a study by a Dr Esselstyn it is by nature a healthy heart diet.



Not if you become vitamin B12 deficient.

If you are doing it for ethical reasons as someone else said then more power to your arm. Physiologically though I think it is a bit _meh._


----------



## The Jogger (25 Sep 2013)

fossala said:


> There is nothing wrong with the vegan diet for ethical reasons, but I wouldn't see why people would do it to be healthy.
> 
> I'm very healthy, good muscle mass, fairly low wait (just under 70kg) but it's hard work. I have to make sure every meal is packed full of what you need. IMO nuts are a must.
> 
> Have you looked into how you are going to get your calcium (green veg) or protien or ammino acids? I'll help you as much as you need with advise but I couldn't see why someone would use veganism as a diet.


 
Thanks, I did go vegetarian before for ethical reasons but unfortunately failed in that so this is not totally for dietary reasons. It is a good opportunity at the same time to eat healthily. I am not doing it for weight loss reasons as I have managed to lose weight doing the 5:2 fasting diet, which I can stick to. 

Calcium would come from the vegetables but I could also take a supplement although I think I have too much calcium already (kidney stones and deposits on shoulders). I will look more into that. There is also enough protein available from the vegetables and whole grains. Anyway that's the plan and I will do more research on the whole thing. There is also an exhibition coming soon to Olympia which I will go to. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

So you're a fad dieter is what you're saying. Do you plan to do this vegan one as well as 5:2? If you failed at being a veggie then I can't see you managing this to be honest!


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Sep 2013)

The good thing about fad dieting is that you don't have to think or understand and you only have to do it until the next one crops up!


----------



## michaelcycle (25 Sep 2013)

To be fair, I would hardly class veganism as a fad diet and it will probably be healthier (well unless you become a zealot that is) than the standard Western diet which is usually nutrient deficient and calorie dense (hence the increase in diseased populations.)


----------



## Rob3rt (25 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> To be fair, I would hardly class veganism as a fad diet and it will probably be healthier (well unless you become a zealot that is) than the standard Western diet which is usually nutrient deficient and calorie dense (hence the increase in diseased populations.)



Not equating veganism to a fad diet. I am equating what the op is talking about to fad dieting. The distinction is quite clear when you read the post. Typical traits of a fad diet, whole food groups or food that have high nutritional value are eliminated, as time goes by more and more similar diets come up, eliminating even larger groups and specific foods. A single or very few short term scientific studies have been published. Quite common to see linkages made to when people used to hunt or scavenge for food.


----------



## michaelcycle (25 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Not equating veganism to a fad diet. I am equating what the op is talking about to fad dieting. The distinction is quite clear when you read the post. Typical traits of a fad diet, whole food groups or food that have high nutritional value are eliminated, as time goes by more and more similar diets come up, eliminating even larger groups and specific foods. A single or very few short term scientific studies have been published. Quite common to see linkages made to when people used to hunt or scavenge for food.



Fair play but my reading of the OP was not that he was seeking a diet which arbitrarily eliminates whole food groups to achieve temporary weight loss with little or no regard to long term health implications or weight regulation. He seemed to be doing it because he believed it would be good for his overall health.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

Sounds like he's doing it because he read a book. Or even just a study.


----------



## The Jogger (25 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Fair play but my reading of the OP was not that he was seeking a diet which arbitrarily eliminates whole food groups to achieve temporary weight loss with little or no regard to long term health implications or weight regulation. He seemed to be doing it because he believed it would be good for his overall health.



Yes it certainly is to benefit overall health but also I would like to think the ethical side was also part of it. As I said earlier I did try once before for ethical only reasons.


----------



## sazzaa (25 Sep 2013)

The Jogger said:


> I would like to think the ethical side was also part of it.



Erm, either it is or it isn't, surely you know your own thoughts and feelings?


----------



## GaryA (7 Oct 2013)

I'd be wary of a vegan diet Jogger mate...I have a works colleague who manages ok but he does little aerobic exersise and he eats a lot of vegan processed food...besides you would be missing out on things like eggs and butter which are very healthy in moderation. Forget the medical lipid hypothesis controversy mythology (that saturated animal fat causes heart disease) the real killers are processed sugars and carbohydrates.


----------



## Davidc (7 Oct 2013)

According to the BHF vegetable oils (the trans fat free ones) including those in avocados are good for the heart.

If you are extremely careful to ensure that you get all the vital nutrients and sufficient energy you should be OK on a vegan diet, but it's easier to achieve that on a vegetarian one.

Typical western diets, especially those which include processed and industrially prepared foods, in particular products from intensively farmed animals, are certainly not healthy. However according to the material I've read (in connection with controlling inherited diabetes and heart issues) vegan and vegetarian diets which contain industrially processed and prepared food, and some plant products grown using intensive farming techniques can be as unhealthy as any animal derived foods.

What saddens me is that elsewhere in the world, as people get wealthier, they aspire to leave behind their healthy foods and start eating western style rubbish instead, with the inevitable deterioration in their long-term health.


----------



## Born2die (7 Oct 2013)

http://www.cutandjacked.com/CutAndJacked-Interview-Calisthenics-Vegan-Frank-Medrano look him up online lots of good advice and proof you can go vegan and still be fit.


----------



## anothersam (1 Nov 2013)

Today was world vegan day. I hope nobody celebrated by eating the sweets that Wiggle uses as packing material.


----------



## The Jogger (1 Nov 2013)

Well I'm five weeks into it now and things are going really well. I was put to a test today sitting in the canteen with two mates encouraging me to order the same as them, fish and chips, I stuck to my fruit salad, later had a vegan curry chickpea wrap from a food stall at Waterloo and tonight a cracking tofu stir fry. I'm actually finding it quite easy and feel good for it.


----------



## Born2die (2 Nov 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Well I'm five weeks into it now and things are going really well. I was put to a test today sitting in the canteen with two mates encouraging me to order the same as them, fish and chips, I stuck to my fruit salad, later had a vegan curry chickpea wrap from a food stall at Waterloo and tonight a cracking tofu stir fry. I'm actually finding it quite easy and feel good for it.


Congrats I could never go veggie let alone vegan you have my respect


----------



## sheffgirl (3 Nov 2013)

I tried to be vegetarian ( well pescatarian) and I was doing really well, and I enjoyed it but then I had a meat binge, I ate tons of chicken one week and i am still eating meat again now. I am meaning to get back into it, becAuse it forced me to eat more vegetables and be healthier. I have just been stressed with work and too lazy to cook properly.


----------



## buggi (3 Nov 2013)

i would like to go this way too but i hate most food groups and struggle to feed myself as it is. Hate animal farming techniques tho so try to buy free range stuff where i can and limit my meat intake, altho i know most of my foods have animal stuff in so prob making little difference in the bigger picture.
i have a vegan friend who is extremely fit, cycles round the world and stuff and looks very muscly!! So you can be vegan and healthy.


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2013)

A vegan diet is not an issue when it comes to fitness and health but you do have to think more about how balanced each meal is (I'm not vegan btw), but why @The Jogger would you exclude avocados and nuts? Very essential as a vegan and healthy fats are necessary when you're physically active.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2013)

Hi @ttcycle I have decided to include nuts in the diet quite a few as I really felt I needed them to help with the protein, I now occasionally have avocado.


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Nov 2013)

one can get many of the essential vitamins and minerals they need by simply sucking rocks and stones found in woodland, moorland, parks and gardens.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Nov 2013)

As I'm slightly allergic to nuts, and avocados seriously disagree with my stomach  I doubt I'll bother with a vegan diet.
I do eat veggie food quite frequently, but only because I sometimes like a change from eating animals.


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2013)

Absolutely but doesn't half fark up your teeth. Re mv


----------



## ttcycle (4 Nov 2013)

Ah fair enough


----------



## MontyVeda (4 Nov 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Absolutely but doesn't half f*** up your teeth. Re mv


sucking, not chewing... you fool!


----------



## The Jogger (4 Nov 2013)

There's a joke there but I better not........


----------



## Ghost Donkey (24 Nov 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Are there any vegans on here as I am seriously considering starting a plant based diet which is more or less vegan. It might even be a bit stricter as it advocates no oils, no avocados either and not many nuts. Not sure whether to dive straight in or ease into it. It is based on a study by a Dr Esselstyn it is by nature a healthy heart diet.



Fair enough. The only criticism I've read of Dr Esselstyn's methods is that it is based on multiple intervention studies which single out animal food sources as the reason for the effective outcome. Either way his methods get the desired results so I won't be one to criticise. I won't even start on the whole cholesterol hypothesis debate as it's really not for here but if you're reading Dr Esselstyn's work as you are interested in your CV health it's always worth looking at alternative views such as Dr Malcolm Kendrick's or for a less accessible but more scientific read someone like Uffe Ravnskov for balance.

Back to the original question. There a many successful vegan athletes. Have a look at Scott User10571's writings on vegan nutrition. You can't win 150 mile long running races without knowing a thing or two. There's a lot of internet groups for vegan athletes and body builders. The main thing is to eat clean and base your food choices on fresh food not junk.

Last point is there are essential fats. Don't be afraid of fats. I'll shut up now as I'm only as knowledgeable as the last website or book I read!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

Check a guy on youtube called Durianrider - he is a vegan and cyclist from Oz. Good videos and quite funny as well.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Nov 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Check a guy on youtube called Durianrider - he is a vegan and cyclist from Oz. Good videos and quite funny as well.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

Did you watch him, some of his videos are pretty good and I have no intention of becoming a vegan, couldnt do it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Nov 2013)

I have for a long time, you seem completely unaware of what happened last time he was mentioned.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (26 Nov 2013)

His videos are great. "I think meat is bad so I have a picture of a 30 stone woman which I've written the words meat eater underneath. What do you mean you're not all instantly converted to my way of thinking? It's a picture of a fat woman. What proof do you need?" He may well be a nutrition expert but facts and references work better than insults. There are plenty of fantastic vegan athletes sharing their knowledge out there who would be a better source information.


----------



## vickster (26 Nov 2013)

He's not the banana eating nutter is he?!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I have for a long time, you seem completely unaware of what happened last time he was mentioned.



Care to englighten me?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

vickster said:


> He's not the banana eating nutter is he?!



Yes, smashing 21 of these bad boys in the blender haha he is hilarious


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Nov 2013)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Care to englighten me?


Is your search broken?


----------



## Sara_H (26 Nov 2013)

The Jogger said:


> Well I'm five weeks into it now and things are going really well. I was put to a test today sitting in the canteen with two mates encouraging me to order the same as them, fish and chips, I stuck to my fruit salad, later had a vegan curry chickpea wrap from a food stall at Waterloo and tonight a cracking tofu stir fry. I'm actually finding it quite easy and feel good for it.


I'm vegetarian but have gone vegan a few times when I've been on a diet to lose weight. 
I find I eat really well when I'm doing vegan, and have loads of energy. I have to be really organised though due to having to do extra shopping trips as I can't physically fit all the fruit and veg needed for a full week on the bike!


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Is your search broken?



just lazy mate


----------



## The Jogger (26 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I'm vegetarian but have gone vegan a few times when I've been on a diet to lose weight.
> I find I eat really well when I'm doing vegan, and have loads of energy. I have to be really organised though due to having to do extra shopping trips as I can't physically fit all the fruit and veg needed for a full week on the bike!



I have lost 25lbs overall about 19lbs in the nine weeks of being vegan, I have found it pretty easy and cycling less labour some.


----------



## discominer (26 Nov 2013)

I don't do any long distances, but at nearly 60, and vegan for the best part of 40 years, I can say that it's possible to be healthy and full of energy. I play fives with younger blokes twice a week and am quicker and have more in my tank than any of them. As for going vegan for the 'diet', well that's a fad, and I think diets are daft.


----------



## Chris Norton (26 Nov 2013)

Any vegans or vegetarians eat honey?


----------



## Kevin Alexander (26 Nov 2013)

Can anyone suggest good vegan or vegetarian recipe sites?

I eat dairy and meat (chicken and fish only) but looking for recipes that might tempt me away from eating as much as I do


----------



## The Jogger (26 Nov 2013)

discominer said:


> I don't do any long distances, but at nearly 60, and vegan for the best part of 40 years, I can say that it's possible to be healthy and full of energy. I play fives with younger blokes twice a week and am quicker and have more in my tank than any of them. As for going vegan for the 'diet', well that's a fad, and I think diets are daft.


Veganism is excellent for animals and the losing weight is a bi product for humans.


----------



## Ian A (17 Jan 2014)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but this may be of interest to you (apologies if you already know this stuff). I've been looking at Tim Van Orden's YouTube channel and website. He holds a few state running titles for this age group and has had a couple of top ten finishes in the empire states building race. A lot of his videos talk about his vegan food choices for training and nutrition. I've also bought one of Brendan Brazier's books which I'm working through called Thrive Foods. He's a pro ironman triathlete and a lot of the recipes look very doable. He has several books available on training and nutrition.


----------



## The Jogger (17 Jan 2014)

I'll look at this, much appreciated.


----------



## Veganpower (18 Jan 2014)

I live a Vegan lifestyle and I'm very happy. 100% sustainable and I'm always happy with what I eat - Low fat and low salt, best surmised by Freelee's raw until 4. However, some days everything I eat is raw. I'm not a fan of processed vegan rubbish but that's just my opinion.

I have a lot of respect for Durianrider, were it not for him I wouldn't own a bike, nor would I be a very happy cyclist. I'm also planing to go to the Thai Fruit Festival in July.

I agree with the OP, I came to this lifestyle for health and energy reasons but the more I learn about common farming practices the more I agree with a vegan lifestyle for ethical reasons. 

Vegan for the win


----------



## The Jogger (18 Jan 2014)

I don't do the vegan imitation meat stuff and try to eat as little processed as possible, I tried raw kale and to my surprise I really liked it. I love not having that bloated feeling after a meal, the food just leaves you feeling good after a meal and satisfied.

I have watched a few vegan films re the animal cruelty stuff and for sure I will be staying vegan.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jan 2014)

I have found this website http://www.nomeatathlete.com/ quite useful for recipes. I'm veggie but with no dairy which effectively leaves me as vegan + eggs because I don't have honey. His black bean brownies are wonderful, though I have modified the recipe a touch for my own tastes!


----------



## The Jogger (18 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I have found this website http://www.nomeatathlete.com/ quite useful for recipes. I'm veggie but with no dairy which effectively leaves me as vegan + eggs because I don't have honey. His black bean brownies are wonderful, though I have modified the recipe a touch for my own tastes!



Thanks for posting this SNSSO


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jan 2014)

@Veganpower I just can't believe how anyone can not see clearly that Duranrider is an idiot and one which spouts unsupported claims that can endanger other peoples health. The fact that he openly admits to taking regular B12 injections shows that he does not have a balanced diet. !!

Duran Rider has no qualification relating to health or nutrition and as stated he shares only his own view and little of what he states can be supported by scientific evidence. He even believes eating vast quantities of banana's a day is a positive thing for a balanced diet and health.
A low fat diet is not always a positive thing, your body requires fat to function effectively. You just need to understand the difference between good fats and bad fats.

Here a reasonable assessment of his DuranRiders claims by someone with training and experience in nutrition
http://paleozonenutrition.com/2011/...ianrider-an-analysis-of-his-paleo-vegan-diet/
There are many many other examples of nutrition professionals debunking the myths and lies told by Duranrider.

You say you respect him, but are you aware that he has abused people on youtube and threatened people who disagree with him? 
http://30bananasadaysucks.com/2012/05/death-threats-from-harley-johnstone-aka-durianrider/
He has ended up in court on a number of occasions for threats of violence such as this case.
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...OTY3MS00OTFmLTlmYzQtM2NiNmZiMDJmYjUw&hl=en_US

Nobody at all who conducts themselves in such a manner is worthy of respect imho


----------



## Veganpower (18 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> @Veganpower I just can't believe how anyone can not see clearly that Duranrider is an idiot and one which spouts unsupported claims that can endanger other peoples health. The fact that he openly admits to taking regular B12 injections shows that he does not have a balanced diet. !!
> 
> Duran Rider has no qualification relating to health or nutrition and as stated he shares only his own view and little of what he states can be supported by scientific evidence. He even believes eating vast quantities of banana's a day is a positive thing for a balanced diet and health.
> A low fat diet is not always a positive thing, your body requires fat to function effectively. You just need to understand the difference between good fats and bad fats.
> ...



I always appreciate new information, so thanks. I guess I can ask him about it in July


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I always appreciate new information, so thanks. I guess I can ask him about it in July



Would you not be better asking a qualified heath/nutrionist professional?
read some of the links I provided and they will give you food for thought, his views are not widely supported by food nutrition professionals.
If you wish to ask anything, ask for long term independent scientific research supporting the claims he makes.


----------



## Veganpower (18 Jan 2014)

I just wrote a very long and draw out reply but I'm not going to post it because it read argumentative, and that's not what I'm here for.

Thank you for your reply, I'll continue doing my research and living the lifestyle I feel is right for me.

What I will say is, I didn't come to my current lifestyle solely through information gained from Durianrider. I have done plenty of research, which is ongoing, and his views back up what I already knew. I first heard about the vegan idea through Alan Carr the stop smoking guru, another person I have a lot of respect for, without whom I would still be a smoker.

As a caveat, even if Durianrider isn’t as saintly as I would like to think he is, he’s inspired me to improve the quality of my life and motivated me to take action. How bad can his influence be? If I didn’t feel exceptional good, both mentally and physically, I may be concerned. If one day that changes I may reconsider my position, but until that day……



Vegan for the win.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I just wrote a very long and draw out reply but I'm not going to post it because it read argumentative, and that's not what I'm here for.
> 
> Thank you for your reply, I'll continue doing my research and living the lifestyle I feel is right for me.
> 
> ...



Please don't think I'm attempting to be critical of your lifestyle or choices. I am hardly in a position to be critical of anyone having survived exclusively on fast food diet for many years. The fact I had no outward sign of bad health does not mean I was not rotting from the inside out.. Over the past few years I have been trying to make better choices as I suspect have you.
I think debate and discussion on food is a good thing as our nations relationship with it, is pretty bad in general and this needs to change.
Im not sure Vegan is for me but I would not be critical of it as I feel it is a step in the right direction, meaning it is a lifestyle choice and those who choose to do it are most certainly committed to a lifestyle change which is what is required for better health imho. (I hate quick fix media diet fads, its a change of habit/lifestyle which is whats required)

Equally I have no issue with Duranriders views although they differ from my own, the thing I object to in reality is that he does not encourage healthy debate where we all win. Im also of the opinion that some of his rants towards other people who disagree are unwarranted, like you I see no need in being argumentative.

I personally seem to be heading towards a pescatarian diet myself however this is not though any intent, its just that I seem to crave fish rather than meat these days. I also never ate any fish at all until I was 30 years old.... So im as weird/strange as anyone when it comes to food.

Blooming eck... someone must have all the answers, but its not me.
Lets just keep asking questions and learning, that's seems to be the best idea I have


----------



## Veganpower (18 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Please don't think I'm attempting to be critical of your lifestyle or choices. I am hardly in a position to be critical of anyone having survived exclusively on fast food diet for many years. The fact I had no outward sign of bad health does not mean I was not rotting from the inside out.. Over the past few years I have been trying to make better choices as I suspect have you.
> I think debate and discussion on food is a good thing as our nations relationship with it, is pretty bad in general and this needs to change.
> Im not sure Vegan is for me but I would not be critical of it as I feel it is a step in the right direction, meaning it is a lifestyle choice and those who choose to do it are most certainly committed to a lifestyle change which is what is required for better health imho. (I hate quick fix media diet fads, its a change of habit/lifestyle which is whats required)
> 
> ...



agreed, debate is good. And I completely agree about the fad/ quick fix diets. 

I think time will be the judge of my decisions but I will try and keep an objective record of my progress/failings.


----------



## Ian A (18 Jan 2014)

Veganpower said:


> I just wrote a very long and draw out reply but I'm not going to post it because it read argumentative, and that's not what I'm here for.



I just did the same and deleted for the same reason. I could rant for hours about the subject of all the rubbish I've read and heard from people on all sides of the nutrition debate. I've already posted my favourite vegan athletes when it comes to sharing nutrition advice (not that I'm an authority on any of this). For raw nutrition Tim Van Orden and Rich Roll are both accomplished athletes and can convey their position in an argument in a mature and adult way which includes facts. Scott User10571 and Brendan Brazier for excellent advice also. Scott User10571 is one of the finest athletes of our time, vegan or otherwise and again doesn't have to post videos of fat people talking about low carb, meat, or anything else to "prove" a point .

I genuinely wish you all the best with this Mr Veganpower .

Edited due to getting your name wrong. Sorry!


----------



## Veganpower (18 Jan 2014)

Ian A said:


> I just did the same and deleted for the same reason. I could rant for hours about the subject of all the rubbish I've read and heard from people on all sides of the nutrition debate. I've already posted my favourite vegan athletes when it comes to sharing nutrition advice. For raw nutrition Tim Van Orden and Rich Roll are both accomplished athletes and can convey their position in an argument in a mature and adult way which includes facts. Scott User10571 and Brendan Brazier for excellent advice also. Scott User10571 is one of the finest athletes of our time, vegan or otherwise and again doesn't have to post videos of fat people talking about low carb, meat, or anything else to "prove" a point .
> 
> I genuinely wish you all the best with this Mr Plantpower .




Thanks, I've heard of Rich Roll, I started reading his book, but I'll check out Tim Van Orden and the others you mentioned.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jan 2014)

Ian A said:


> I just did the same and deleted for the same reason. I could rant for hours about the subject of all the rubbish I've read and heard from people on all sides of the nutrition debate. I've already posted my favourite vegan athletes when it comes to sharing nutrition advice (not that I'm an authority on any of this). For raw nutrition Tim Van Orden and Rich Roll are both accomplished athletes and can convey their position in an argument in a mature and adult way which includes facts. Scott User10571 and Brendan Brazier for excellent advice also. Scott User10571 is one of the finest athletes of our time, vegan or otherwise and again doesn't have to post videos of fat people talking about low carb, meat, or anything else to "prove" a point .
> 
> I genuinely wish you all the best with this Mr Veganpower .
> 
> Edited due to getting your name wrong. Sorry!



Have you come across this website? http://nouveauraw.com/raw-recipes/ Not 100% raw (probably 99.9% because sometimes her ingredients are not always 100% raw) but full of great recipes once you have worked out the UK alternatives and measurement system. I have found some great recipes there as well. She runs a Raw food restaurant


----------



## Ian A (20 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Have you come across this website? http://nouveauraw.com/raw-recipes/ Not 100% raw (probably 99.9% because sometimes her ingredients are not always 100% raw) but full of great recipes once you have worked out the UK alternatives and measurement system. I have found some great recipes there as well. She runs a Raw food restaurant



That's great, thanks. I haven't seen that website. Looks like plenty of good stuff we can make with the kids that they may actually want to eat .


----------



## Ian A (20 Jan 2014)

I've had a bit more of a look at that website and my going raw book which I haven't had time to use due to building work etc and I think I may have found a use for my dehydrator. I bought it with the intention of turning aging bananas into dried fruit for long cycle rides but it would need to be on all week. The going raw book which has plenty of recipes which use soaked and dehydrated nuts. If I can get enough things in their it may be worth switching the thing on. It's not an expensive one as I thought it best to see how much I see it before spending a lot. It would be nice to make things which aren't basically sweet things that the kids can still get their hands dirty with. In the summer we'll be trying to make a diy sun dried tomato maker to use with the bumper stock of tomatoes we end up growing in the garden. We all like them and they're so expensive to buy.


----------



## Old Plodder (20 Jan 2014)

(AnotherSam) You seem to be getting different sweets to me, must be where we live!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2014)

Ian A said:


> I've had a bit more of a look at that website and my going raw book which I haven't had time to use due to building work etc and I think I may have found a use for my dehydrator. I bought it with the intention of turning aging bananas into dried fruit for long cycle rides but it would need to be on all week. The going raw book which has plenty of recipes which use soaked and dehydrated nuts. If I can get enough things in their it may be worth switching the thing on. It's not an expensive one as I thought it best to see how much I see it before spending a lot. It would be nice to make things which aren't basically sweet things that the kids can still get their hands dirty with. In the summer we'll be trying to make a diy sun dried tomato maker to use with the bumper stock of tomatoes we end up growing in the garden. We all like them and they're so expensive to buy.


My dehydrator is on at the moment. Teriyaki Kale Crisps are one the go and tomorrow, Sweet Miso Kale crisps. I then need to get some raw onion bread made up, but I have my own recipe for that. Through the summer and autumn I make a lot of fruit leathers which my 8 year old and 12 years step-nieces love. There are various other recipes I do as well and the autumn is also a really good time for dehydrating fungi if you know what you are collecting. I guess my dehydrator is on about once a week on average - I also use it for proving bread or pizza dough (not actually being a raw foodie, just someone who eats some raw food) and for making cashew nut cheese which usually disappears very rapidly because it is so very tasty!


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Jan 2014)

Anyone got a link for one of these dehydrators they sound interesting.
Please excuse my ignorance but am I correct in understanding that they dry fruit etc.

I'm interested as alternatives to purchased riding food products laced with sugar


----------



## Veganpower (20 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Anyone got a link for one of these dehydrators they sound interesting.
> Please excuse my ignorance but am I correct in understanding that they dry fruit etc.
> 
> I'm interested as alternatives to purchased riding food products laced with sugar



that sounds like a good idea. I know I'm new at this but I carried dates on my, long for me, ride.


----------



## Ian A (20 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Anyone got a link for one of these dehydrators they sound interesting.
> Please excuse my ignorance but am I correct in understanding that they dry fruit etc.
> 
> I'm interested as alternatives to purchased riding food products laced with sugar



This was my initial interest as well as making good food the kids can take to school. Most of the lunch box friendly stuff you can buy is junk in one form or another and there's only so much fruit you can eat.

We've got an Andrew James dehydrator. Looking at the new ones there is a premium one shaped as a rectangle for the same price with timer as well as temperature. It's a big unit. Everything I read has said temperature control is important for some foods as higher than a certain temperature has a negative effect. Ours has been an expensive white elephant so far due to no time but things are getting better so I'm keen to get it going properly. Still need to paint the stairs first. I like the idea of making things which need to dehydrate to finish on a Saturday and at the same time dehydrating things which are needed for ingredients for use on Sunday. The Excalibur is apparently the daddy but at that price it's not happening.

I should add for transparency/honesty I'm not vegan but am interested in good whole food and most of the raw vegan ideas I've seen are excellent. Just need to make it work around family time, work, training etc. I also believe you can get everything your body needs as a vegan if done correctly eating whole foods not junk (I'm looking at you quorn).


----------



## Ian A (20 Jan 2014)

Probably worth pointing out if you just want ride snacks you can buy big bags of green or black raisins cheap from anywhere and golden sultanas don't cost much. Certainly much cheaper than buying the fruit and dehydrating yourself. Nuts are good too if you like them.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Jan 2014)

I picked up one of the more expensive ones, very cheaply off Ebay. I have a 5 drawer Exaclibur dehydrator which I paid a little over £100 for, but it took me the best part of 2 -3 months to find one going for a sensible price! Only the top 2 in the link below are worth keeping an eye on IMO and have just over a day to run each.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_t...&_nkw=excalibur+dehydrator&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Time wise - we run ours overnight, so I prepare what is needed during the day/evening and the following morning it is done, unless it is a raw bread recipe which takes longer. As a rule though I don't dehydrate fruit (often).... fruit leathers are something entirely different and much loved by everyone who has tried them and I make good use of wild harvests. My next one will be nettles - they are just starting to grow around here which shows how warm it is at the moment! But once they kick into full spring growth, I will have the dehydrator on almost every night.


Mr Haematocrit said:


> Anyone got a link for one of these dehydrators they sound interesting.
> Please excuse my ignorance but am I correct in understanding that they dry fruit etc.
> 
> I'm interested as alternatives to purchased riding food products laced with sugar



not just fruit - you can dehydrate most thing in them including meats should you really want to (make your own Jerky so I am told). 
I use mine for all sorts from drying excess herb from my garden, to drying nettles for leaf tea infusions, to making homemade fruit leathers from wild fruits (a good way of preserving the fruit without killing all of the vit c), to making raw breads, to proving bread or yeast etc. I could also use it to make homemade yoghurt in where it not for the fact I'm allergic to all dairy products!


----------



## Combi (22 Jan 2014)

I came to this discussion late, so please excuse if I duplicate information, but another good resource is nutritionfacts.org. My philosophy is, continue what I'm eating until there's incentive (e.g., compelling research in a reputable journal) to make a change. Hence I eat plants whenever possible. I never did like most meats (cow, pig, sheep) and usually preferred what chefs put on/in them (onions, tomatoes, peppers, olives, garlic) so I skip the middleman. 

Of course, some of my aversion to pork and chicken comes from having lived in America, where the food industry has been deregulated to the point that even "healthy" meats like chicken may be dangerous to consumers:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0002934313003963
http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...f8bb94-0f58-11e3-85b6-d27422650fd5_story.html).


----------



## Ian A (23 Jan 2014)

Combi said:


> I came to this discussion late, so please excuse if I duplicate information, but another good resource is nutritionfacts.org. My philosophy is, continue what I'm eating until there's incentive (e.g., compelling research in a reputable journal) to make a change. Hence I eat plants whenever possible. I never did like most meats (cow, pig, sheep) and usually preferred what chefs put on/in them (onions, tomatoes, peppers, olives, garlic) so I skip the middleman.
> 
> Of course, some of my aversion to pork and chicken comes from having lived in America, where the food industry has been deregulated to the point that even "healthy" meats like chicken may be dangerous to consumers:
> 
> ...



One of the reasons we have a lot of "vegan" meals is the cost of high quality meat and fish. We buy outdoor reared grass fed local meat but you pay for the quality. I also believe you don't need any where near the protein amounts regularly recommended and have been cutting down on meat and fish consumption. I wouldn't touch meat if I lived in America unless I could guarantee a good source.


----------

